# Clock init script waiting for /dev/rtc

## jaskakei

Heya,

Just did a fresh install of 2005.1 (using udev and latest mm sources).

Is it safe/possible to remove the 10 sec delay of waiting for /dev/rtc to appear

from the /etc/init.d/clock script?

----------

## ikaro

erm ... try it ?  :Smile: 

if it breaks you can always boot with a liveCD and fix it back  :Smile: 

----------

## Crocodil

Hi  :Smile: 

I share the same problem:

 *Quote:*   

> * Waiting for /dev/rtc to appear..........

 

which takes a very long time  :Confused: 

Does anyone know how to get rid of it? Maybe there's something wrong with my kernel settings? - There is no /dev/rtc node.

I will be very grateful for any suggestions.

Best regards,

Crocodil.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Same here. RTC is the real time clock i guess, and it is a kernel option. So i think it should be an option in the clock script.

PS : i just hacked the clock init script, have a look, it is pretty obvious what to edit. I added a var in conf.d/clock and i check it in init.d/clock if it needs to check RTC or not. But you could just comment out the whole block.

----------

## rapolder

same problem here.

My workaround was to compile RTC support into my kernel.

Does RTC slow down the kernel?

EDIT:

patch works greatLast edited by rapolder on Sat Aug 20, 2005 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jeremy_Z

I don't know if RTC is useful, except for setting alarms. So better not use it unless you know you need it. If you don't use it, then comment out the annoying wait in clock init.d there should be no consequence anyway.

----------

## pijalu

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103047

Feedbacks can be nice about this from others  :Wink: 

----------

